# 2017 Cohutta archery hunt pics



## dakota78 (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 19, 2017)

Great pics, now tell us the story that goes with them.


----------



## Timberman (Sep 19, 2017)

That's how you do it!


----------



## jbogg (Sep 19, 2017)

Got it done!  Congrats!


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 19, 2017)

Well done!


----------



## Bowhunter77 (Sep 19, 2017)

I guess I'll just stay home this week cause you done cleaned out my secret spot. I thought you were crazy when you told me you were gonna hunt traditional gear. You proved me wrong again. See you in a few days , looking forward to camping, hunting and some fresh mountain air.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Sep 19, 2017)

Sweet! Congrats dude. Gotta love seeing someone succeed with trad gear.


----------



## twincedargap (Sep 19, 2017)

wow, nice work!  but I too would like to hear the story to go along w/the pics.  also, how did you get on the bear w/all the post hurricane limbs, leaves, trees etc.. scattered everywhere making sign hard to find & read.


----------



## dakota78 (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks everyone , Sorry for delay on the story.  I been busy back on the night shift job .  I honestly dont have a great story. I just have found different areas that are known for bear to travel and i seen some sign where one had been crossing there.    Havent seen much climbing or scat, but have been seeing tracks since the ground was so soft.  I  typically see a bear a day. I just try to work with the wind in my favor and catch one traveling in between food and water sources.    I like to hunt over thick  laurel and rhododendrum areas. And low swampy areas.  I shot the bear from a tree stand at about 15yards.  Me and another friend spot and stalked the hog , And both had taken shots that resulted in killing the hog , so i cant completely take full credit on it.   But it was still awesome to be apart of taking it with my new black widow recurve.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 20, 2017)

Man that is so awesome!!!! I can remember your cool story about shooting the bear up in the tree last year. Great stuff!!!!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 20, 2017)

Nice! Congrats on a good hunt!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 20, 2017)

You boys stacked 'em up! That's the way to get it done right there!!! Good work fellas!


----------



## north_ga fireman (Sep 26, 2017)

cool story what part of the wma are you in? not looking for the honey hole or anything. i hunted there years ago across from the ball field way up on on top and off the side


----------



## matt79brown (Sep 26, 2017)

If that don't light your fire, your woods wet!


----------



## dakota78 (Sep 28, 2017)

I hunt all over the mountain,depending on how the season is going.   Each week is different from the last. But i was hunting close to the ballfield that week.


----------



## Bowhunter77 (Sep 29, 2017)

He hunts the good spots when I'm not there, saves worst spots for when his Ky. "friends" come down. Glad we got to go on nature walks last week. Next year we might try to actually hunt something.


----------



## dakota78 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hey now. I took you on the easy beginner hikes to help you Kentuckianites to slowly acclimate to the real bear country. Lol


----------



## n2BlackBearz (Dec 25, 2018)

dakota78 said:


> View attachment 914203
> 
> View attachment 914204
> 
> ...


----------

